# Schedule Timeliness



## BadWolf4531 (Dec 9, 2019)

Can anyone with a current version of the TM handbook confirm if it still outlines when schedules are supposed to be posted? My 2013 version states that *"schedules are posted each Thursday by noon, 10 days before the first day on the schedule." *My store has been somewhat lax about this for the last couple of years, ever since TMs were able to access their schedules online. This wasn't a big deal until recently, since my online schedule that published on Friday mornings has always matched what eventually gets printed. Now that's not always the case.

I mentioned this to a couple of ETLs the other day and they said we could not rely on the online schedules anymore, only the paper schedule. This is all well and good, except the schedule is often not getting posted until one week (or less) prior. For instance, the schedule for this week (12/8 - 12/14) wasn't posted until the afternoon of Tuesday, December 3.

Anyone else having similar issues with their store schedules?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2019)

I stick with the paper schedule.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I stick with the paper schedule.



Does your store’s paper schedule get posted on time?


----------



## happygoth (Dec 10, 2019)

Ours is posted by Thursday evening at the latest for two weeks out.


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 10, 2019)

mathprofmatt said:


> Does your store’s paper schedule get posted on time?



I have been in my store since it opened over ten years ago. In that time, we have had 6 or 7 SDs and an even greater number of ETL-HRs. I don't need all the fingers on both of my hands to count the times the schedule has been posted by 12 Noon, Thursday. Most of the time it has been posted by then is because we were having an announced visit from an HR person above district level. When dealing with Black Friday week or Christmas week, we can wait as long as the next Monday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

Same time as posted by happy goth.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 10, 2019)

At my first store, it was posted Thursday by noon 99% of the time. Second store, posted by Friday at noon 99% of the time. 

Current store, posted by the following Monday 90% of the time... Sometimes I’ll be working on the schedule for 2 weeks out before the schedule for next week is even posted.


----------



## sbrando7 (Dec 10, 2019)

Call the hotline.  Place an anonymous call saying the schedule is not being posted on time.

I am sure once corporate hears about it, the situation will be fixed.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 10, 2019)

Ours is usually up on Thursdays some time in the afternoon.  Our previous HR assistant was really slow about it though, and it was often not posted until Friday.  Never as late as what you're saying though.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 10, 2019)

yeah it shouldn't take that long to write a schedule when nobody's on it


----------

